# OC Cruise week May 15-17 2014



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Just a note to those who will be there on Thursday, May 15th. There is the usual all Pontiac meet at Harpoon Hanna's at 4 pm. Harpoon Hanna's is located at the end of 142street bayside. See you there if the weather is good.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Ill be there that week with a few people... none Pontiac though.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

See you all there


----------



## EFoxwell (Mar 15, 2014)

SANDU002 said:


> Just a note to those who will be there on Thursday, May 15th. There is the usual all Pontiac meet at Harpoon Hanna's at 4 pm. Harpoon Hanna's is located at the end of 142street bayside. See you there if the weather is good.


I might be out there. Already plenty of cars down. I'm local, so I'll be cruising around in one car or the other all week/weekend.


----------

